# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Red Sea Max 130

## José Miguel Lopes

Comecei à Cinco semanas o meu primeiro aquario de recife para tal escolhi um aquario ja com todos os elementos necessários para o inicio: o Red sea Max 130.

Deixo aqui um pequeno filme disponivel no youtube do meu aquario com cerca de 4 semanas: YouTube - Red Sea Max 130

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Aqui estão as fotos do meu aquario tiradas no dia 11/6/2010
Espero que gostem.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Como sou inexperiente gostava que me dessem algumas sujestões ou críticas acerca do meu aquário.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

o setup do meu aquário por se tratar de um red sea 130 é a que se encontra nesta hiperligação:

http://www.redseamax.com/redseamax/2..._specs130.html

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Neste momento no aquário tenho os seguintes seres vivos:

Peixes:
-2 peixes palhaço.

Invertebrados:
-2 cerites
-3 nassários
-4 turbos
-1 eremita pata branca
-1 eremita pata verde
-1 eremita pata laranja
-1 camarão limpador (Lysmata amboinensis)
-1 estrela do mar (Sand Sifting Sea Star)

Corais:
Ainda não tenho

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Esta semana estou a pensar pôr mais um peixe ou uns corais.
Estava a penssar num Zebrassoma Flavescens ou num Paracanthurus hepatus ambos de tamanho pequeno para se melhor adaptarem ao tamanho do meu aquário.

Em termos de peixes gostaria num futuro próximo vir a ter:
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
1 Gobiodon okinawae
e talvez se fosse possível um Pterapogon kauderni visto que já tenho dois peixes palhaço possívelmente seriam já demasiados peixes para o meu aquário.

Em termos de corais ainda não pensei nisso mas aceito sugestões :SbOk:

----------


## LuizTapia

Desculpe a ignorância, mas que substrato é esse?

Grande Abraço!!

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

É o substracto que vem no kit de iniciação da red sea.
Red Sea MAX130 | Starter Kit

----------


## LuizTapia

Miguel,

Muito Obrigado!

Parabéns pelo aqua!!!!!!!

Abraços!

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Nova aquisição:
-Paracanthurus hepatus

Até agora tem-se dado muito bem. :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Novo filme do meu aquário: YouTube - Feeding Time in the Max

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Com 6 semanas e meia de vida, esse aquário ainda não deve ter completado o ciclo do azoto.

Acho imprudente colocar peixes nesta fase.

Como está esse substrato e RV?

Abraços,

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Já tenho peixes desde a quarta semana e ate agora tem estado tudo bem.
Mas não percebi a pergunta:Como está esse substrato e RV?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Eu acho que o teu red  sea 130 ta muito equilibrado e tens um bom layout

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito obrigado :yb677: 
Fica bem. :SbOk3:

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva
Parabens pelo aquário.
Queria que me desses uma informação, já que estou a pensar adquirir um igual.O Aquário é silencioso?Ou pelo contrário o barurlho é perturbador para pôr por exemplo numa sala. É que tenho um Nano de 50 litros e o barulho perturba um bocado.
Obrigado.
Cumprimentos

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigada

Em relação ao barulho o meu começou por estar na sala mas mudei-o para a cozinha devido ao barulho.
Principalmente o barulho do escumador.

----------


## nuno.henriques

boas
parabéns pelo layout e pelo peixito que está com muito bom aspecto.

também tenho um RSM e o maior defeito que tem é o escumador ser muito barulhento.
a solução é fazer um upgrade para um tunze 9002.
a partir dai pode estar em qualquer local, que o ruído não incomoda.

Cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado pela sugestão, mas em termos de qualidade é melhor do que o original?

----------


## nuno.henriques

boas

pelos reviews sim é melhor, mas o fundamental é o ruido que faz, ou neste caso que não faz.
é uma diferença abismal.
para teres noção, vais ouvir mais as ventoinhas de ventilação da área de iluminação, que o escumador.

cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado Nuno :yb677: 

O upgrade para o tunze 9002 é uma hipótese que eu tenho em consideração até porque quando começar a introduzir corais duros um escumador mais potênte deverá ser aconselhável... :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Novo Peixe: Zebrasoma flavescens

Chegou ontem e devido ao stress estava com uma cor um pouco esbranquissada :Confused:  mas hoje de manhã altura em que lhe tirei as fotografias já apresenteva um tom amarelo vivo. :SbSourire21: 
Até agora está tem-se dado bem com o hepatus. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Guilherme

Boa tarde Jose,

Eu ainda só tenho mesmo algum material comprado, e tenho pesquisado bastante. Para ter depois o aquario como eu quero e tambem agradavel para os peixes. 

Eu por acaso tive para comprar um aquario desses, mas optei por ir comprando o material aos poucos e poucos e ter um aquario maior. Por causa dos peixes e corais que pretendo manter, eu estou a dizer isto porque tanto o zebrasoma e o hepatus  vão ficar grandes para esse aquario. 

Cumprimentos 

Ricardo Guilherme

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

ya eu sei que o aquário devia ser maior mas por isso mesmo nao colocarei mais peixes no aquário para não o sobrelotar e comprei os peixes em tamanho pequeno para que melhor se adaptarem ao reduzido tamanho do aquário.

Obrigado pela indicação :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Aqui vai uma foto geral do aquário.



Espero que gostem e aceito sugestões. :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bio

gosto bastante da disposiçao das pedras no teu aquario.. só falta alguns corais para ainda ficar melhor e dar mais cor...

boa sorte com o aqua...

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado Paulo  :bompost: 
Concordo totlamente com o facto de faltar os corais para dar cor ao meu aqua e certamente que a próxima aquisição será certamente um coral mole porque o meu aqua tem de se maturar mais para poder receber corais duros. :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Bio

Eu tenho um sera tambem de  130l e tenho praticamente os mesmos peixes que tu, e sei que um dia quando crescerem os cirurgiões vou ter que os mudar ou trocar por exemplares mais pequenos, mas para mim sao os meus peixes preferidos e enquanto nao tiverem muito apertados vão la continuar...  de resto esta muito porreiro o teu aqua..

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Não podia estar mais em acordo os cirugioes hepatus e zebrassoma também são os meus favoritos quando comprei o meu aqua foi a pensar nesses mesmos peixes. Mas se futuro ficarem com pouco espaço terie de arranjar uma solução :Icon Cry: , mas tenho esperança em que se adaptem ao tamanho do aquário  :yb663:  devido ao facto de terem sido comprados em tamanho pequeno...

----------


## Helena Pais

só faltam é uns corais para dar cor e ânimo!!!

atenciosamente,

Pedro e Lena

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Concordo com a falta de corais mas certamente serão o meu próximo passo. :Pracima: 
Aproveito desde já para demonstrar a minha admiração pelo seu aquário :yb677:  :yb677: antes de adquirir o meu pensei em adquirir um sera130l por ver a imagens do seu aqui no forum. :SbOk5:

----------


## Helena Pais

Esse é bem melhor... melhor iluminação, melhor escumação, melhor disposição do tamanho... podes brincar muito mais! Fizeste uma boa escolha,,,  :Pracima: 

Depois com os corais vais ver que ficas realizado...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

A pergunta pode parecer parva mas:

é normal um Zebrasoma flavescens ficar esbranquiçado de noite?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> A pergunta pode parecer parva mas:
> 
> é normal um Zebrasoma flavescens ficar esbranquiçado de noite?



 :Olá:  Miguel

Sim (...) è.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito obrigado jorge :yb677:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Nova aqiuisição: Ricordea(primeiro coral) :SbSourire2: 

Foto do coral:



Foto de parcial do aquário:



Foto geral do aquário:



Espero que gostem e aceito sugestões. E já agora se o posicionamento da ricordea não for o mais correcto digam-me por favor. :SbOk2:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

:yb665: tb tenho 1 RSmax 120 e salvo algumas coisas  :yb665:  na generalidade estou satisfeito com o aquario :Pracima: 

acho que devias começar a colonizar com muitos moles e dos resistentes... :SbOk:  e esquecer os peixes que não são de Nanos...  :yb668: 
vais acabar por ter de os tirar, ou pior ainda vão aumentar em muito a carga organica no aqua :yb668:  vai por mim e por todos aqueles q já passaram por isso..

existem 1001 peixes lindos e com grandes personalidades para nanos... 

aprende a ouvir as desgraças dos outros para evitar as tuas eheheheheh :yb665:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Jose,

Boa aquisição, está a compor-se parabens :SbOk: 
Sim, deves ter em atenção as palavras do Alexandre, infelizmente as vezes as desgraças aparecem por ai mas é tudo uma questão de sorte :SbSourire2: ...
Continua a mostrar a evolução do aqua :SbOk: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado pelo apontamento Alexandre mas com todo o respeito por ti e pelos outros que já me alertaram para o facto da grande carga orgânica que o hepatus e o flavorescentis provocam vou tentar aguentalos mas admito que possa ter sido um erro de principiante mas são peixes que por nunca ter tido um aquário antes e por este aquário ser o úncio e maior que tinha não pude evitar de os ter :Admirado: ...

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito obrigado Helder. :SbOk: 
quanto é tua citação :

"Sim, deves ter em atenção as palavras do Alexandre, infelizmente as vezes as desgraças aparecem por ai mas é tudo uma questão de sorte..."

Vou apostar na sorte... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Vou apostar na sorte...


 :Olá:  Miguel

Em aquariofilia de reef,não há sorte...tem de haver dedicação e noção das probabilidades.
Assim,tendo tu consciência desse òbice,com dedicação (noção do erro já a tens...ainda assim relembro que atingiste o limite de peixes no teu sistema), consegues mantê-los.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado Jorge :Olá: 

Certamente que o limite de peixes foi atingido mais nenhum virá agora apenas corais. :SbOk2:

----------


## nuno.henriques

boas
as ricordeas têm fama de serem más vizinhas para alguns corais.
tens ai uma "ilha", penso que ficariam bem lá juntamente com mais alguns discossomas.

cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado pela indicação Nuno. Eu por acaso não sabia que havia problemas desse tipo, ainda bem que me avisaste para esse facto. :yb677:  :SbOk: 

Parece-me ser uma excelente ideia que eu irei com certeza equacionar.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Já tratei de colocar as ricosdeas na "ilha" que me sugeriste Nuno.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Boas a todos. :Olá: 

O meu aquario tem neste momento cerca de 4 meses.
À duas semanas adquiri um frag de Xenia e um frag de sarcophyton ao Bruno santos e parecem estar os dois bem. :SbSourire: 

Para dar um visão de como está o aquário aqui vão umas fotos recentes do aqua: :SbLangue23: 

















Espero que gostem e dêem a voça opinião. :Olá:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas José, está mesmo no óptimo caminho, aconselhava-te era a pores o Sarco num sitio mais alto, em cima de uma rocha.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado Bruno em relação ao sarcophyton já tratei de o por num sítio mais alto

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Prabens  jose so faltava ai mais coraiszitos para dar mais vida a esse nano

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Boas Mauro

Obrigado por gostares do meu aqua em relação aos corais sim vou pôr mais uns mas claro com calma muita calma...

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Há uns meses que não actualizo o meu tópico por falta de tempo...

Pois bem, durante este periodo em que não actualizei o meu tópico tive um grande problema com algas que quase me acabou com as xénias.

Para combater essa crise tive de recorrer a um aumento de equipe de limpeza, trocas parciais de água e adquiri uma bomba de circulação de agua.

Os resultados foram bastante positivos e aqui vão as fotos da evolução das algas:










evolução das Xénias:







As fotos estão ja com cerca de um mês pelo que vou tentar amanhã tirar umas fotos actualizadas para verem como está agora.
 :Xmassmile:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Tal como prometido aqui vão algumas fotos tiradas hoje:











Espero que gostem. :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Há já algum tempo que não actualizo o meu Tópico...

Pois bem tenho cinco novos corais:
-Euphylia Paradivisa ou Parancora ainda n tenho a certeza mas se me pudessem esclarecer eu agradecia :Olá: 
-Catalaphyllia jardinei 
-Acropora Valida que ainda não ganhou cor :Admirado: 
-Hydnophora Verde Flurescente
-Greenstar polyps

Estes últimos três comprados ao Bruno Santos :SbOk: 

Vou ver se ainda hoje consigo pôr umas fotos do aquário e dos novos corais.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Aqui vão as fotos:

A primeira é da tal paradivisa que não sei se é parancora.


Se alguém me conseguisse esclarecer eu agradecia :Olá: 

Agora o resto:




















Espero que gostem e aguardo críticas e sugestões :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola José

Diz-me uma coisa? Essa bomba de circulação é uma Sicce Voyager não é?

Qual a tua opinião dela?

Abraço

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

SInceramente acho que para o meu aquário acaba por ser muito forte a corrente mas como tem diversos modos eu ponho no modo remoinho forte o que acaba por pôr uma boa circulação em todo o aqua pena é ser tão grande que prejudica um pouco a estética.
 N sei se fui claro mas qualquer coisa diz

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva

Qual é o modelo?

Abraço

SMJ

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas José, o que parece que está a falhar no teu aqua é a iluminação. :Frown: 
Nota-se isso logo nas xénias que estão muito compridas, ou seja a procura de luz que está mais acima.
Essas xénias tb vieram do meu aqua, e no meu aqua estão no areão e estão bem baixas.

Que iluminação tens? É a de origem do redsea?

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

O modelo é o Sicce Voyager 3 para aquarios de 150 a 300 litros e por isso é que não o ponho no máximo de potencia. :Coradoeolhos: 

EM relação á luz eu tenho as luzes de série da red sea. :Admirado: 
Mas o que é que me aconselharias a fazer´?

Já agora se alguem me puder dizer se a minha euphylia é parancora ou paradivisa...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, pois o problema é a tampa, torna-se dificil aumentar a iluminação.

A única solução que eu vejo ai é tentar por tiras de LED.

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

A algum tempo que não actualizo o meu topico...

Fiz uma serie de upgrades tais como skimer, chiller, bomba de circulação...

Agora tenho um mp10
Um tunze 9002
E um chiller heila 150 se não estou em erro...
ENtretanto devido a falta de luz andei a magicar e vou mandar fazer um novo aquario maior com uns 250 litros e por uma ATI sunpower...


A ver se tenho tempo para por fotos actuais pois está um pouco diferente (com mais corais).

Cumps

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> A algum tempo que não actualizo o meu topico...
> 
> Fiz uma serie de upgrades tais como skimer, chiller, bomba de circulação...
> 
> Agora tenho um mp10
> Um tunze 9002
> E um chiller heila 150 se não estou em erro...
> ENtretanto devido a falta de luz andei a magicar e vou mandar fazer um novo aquario maior com uns 250 litros e por uma ATI sunpower...
> 
> ...


Se gostas do teu aqua e as dimensões te parecem boas e o unico problema são as luzes, então dá uma vista de olhos neste topico:

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/calha-...-rsm130-22303/

Podes fazer uma coisa semelhante à do Alexandre que dá uma luz que nunca mais acaba...

Coloca fotos para vermos os corais.

Abraço,

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Boas :Olá: 

Peço desculpas por nunca mais ter actualizado o topico mas a verdade é que  n tenho tido muito tempo...
Tambem agradeço a vosses que me ahudaram nestes pequenos problemas! :SbOk: 

O Red Sea foi vendido para Évora!

Agora tou a montar(a começar a por corais) já ta montado a uns 2 meses, um novo aquario mas já com 273 litros!
tá montado a 2 meses e penso para a semana que vem irei conseguir criar o novo topico e por fotos etc...

Entretanto ficam 2 videos do meu antigo red sea!
Tentarei tambem por um video feito na ultima semana do red sea so para verem a diferença.

Amanha talvez...

Entretanto vão subscrevendo porque vou começar a por novos videos do novo aquario!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrPoingas

Os videos são do aquario no seu inicio! Vou tentar acabar o filme do auqariona sua ultima semana mas entretanto ficam estes dois!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbdPQ...4mdxkex0q1TVWC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lvRf...Cszaq0GWe7rKc3

CUmps! :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Bom Natal a todos! :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Como já tinha prometido aqui vão as fotos dos ultimos dias do red sea antes de o ter vendido!

















Cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Aqui vai o vídeo feito no mesmo dia em que foi fotografado o aquario:




Espero que gostem e aguardo comentários!
Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, o passado já era, quando mostras o novo aqua? Mostrares as coisas desde do inicio da montagem é que fica bem, assim podemos ajudar na montagem.

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

LOL
Já pus!

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ros-quase-Cubo

----------

